

Amazon live from Sydney data centre next week - agwa
http://www.itnews.com.au/News/322410,amazon-live-from-sydney-data-centre-next-week.aspx

======
asher_
This is great. I can't wait for Rackspace to have their offering available
too. The current cloud offerings here are quite lacklustre.

~~~
ric_holland
Try us out - <http://www.offis.com.au/content/tryb4ubuy.aspx> we are local
(Australia) and well trusted.

------
dools
Now we Australians don't need to feel left out of those gigantic AWS outages!

~~~
pyrotechnick
Nevertheless, if we choose to use AWS we're subject to its outages regardless
of where we use it from.

Just think, now our apps can fail even faster!

------
jameswyse
Awesome news! I wonder what the pricing will look like..

------
jacques_chester
All that matters is: did they negotiate better bandwidth charges with Telstra?

------
pyrotechnick
G'day Amazon. How's it goin' mate? About bloody time you come visit. Make
ya'self comfy but keep an eye out for the locals. 'specially those flamin'
Drop Bears.

To the rest of you PaaS mob: so where the bloody hell are you?

